# My oldest, youngest, and others..lol



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok.... here are my house diva's... the oldest on the yard, Angel (almost 12), and the youngest on the yard, Ivy (4 months old)....

































Here is GR CH Jewels... Jewels was spayed back in Jan, is a daughter to GR CH Zorro and CH Ebony.. She is working on weight pulling now, although we are stillllll learning..lol

















These are my boys off CH Maggie X Jimbo, the littermates to Yahhoo's Charlie!! They are 7 months old... sorry for the blurry pictures!!
Phury...








Vishous...








Zsadist...








Tohrment...








and Rhage...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Some great looking dogs I really like tohrment and his ears.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

just a curious question, why was jewels spayed? i would think
she would be of more 'value' (in every aspect of the word) intact.

we are talking about this zorro no?
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=323728


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just love your dogs  Very beautiful


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Unfortunately Jewels had Pyrometra and it was an emergency spay.. Very nearly lost her, but she is happy, healthy and we are working on weight pull since she can't show anymore. She is slowly coming along, considering she is almost 6 years old..lol

I would have loved to get a litter off of her, but I'm just as happy to have her with us! Ivy above is off her bellymate sister and is close to what I could get from Jewels, so I'm happy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to see some more pics 

Jewels is def spitting image of her dad lmao. Look at all that grey on that old girl


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wrong Zorro. Any way I love jewels she is so pretty. I hope she does well in weight pull.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

No Padlock, wrong Zorro...

This is the Zorro I'm talking about!
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [296800] :: BIBYS ZORRO


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Unfortunately Jewels had Pyrometra and it was an emergency spay.. Very nearly lost her, but she is happy, healthy and we are working on weight pull since she can't show anymore. She is slowly coming along, considering she is almost 6 years old..lol
> 
> I would have loved to get a litter off of her, but I'm just as happy to have her with us! Ivy above is off her bellymate sister and is close to what I could get from Jewels, so I'm happy!


oh my!? wrong zorro.... oops, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually GR CH Rage isn't mine, but I've spoiled her ALOT at my house from time to time and when she had her puppies she just HAPPENED to be here at the time..lmao Sooo I had to sneak one out of the kennel and then play the "but she LOVES me" card..lmao

I do have a bellymate brother to Jewels, CH Toby... not to mention, an aunt, cousins...it could be awhile..lol

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking good poor old lady having to put up with Ivy's puppy nonsense all day LOL!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They all look awesome! I think Jewels is still at her full "value". She's alive!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Exacty Amiee!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> They all look awesome! I think Jewels is still at her full "value". She's alive!


:goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Stacia! I love that little Ivy girl. She just looks mischievous. Zhadist, Tohrment, and Rhage are so freakin handsome. Please put one in a box and send him to me. I know Zhadist is your boy, but come on Stacia you have to come off of one! Tohrment







.
Your whole crew is soooo good looking! Love them all!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope... not gonna happen!! I waited wayyy to long for these boys!! Yall just wait too, I sent Butch for weight pulling with a friend who is allllll about weight pull... He already has him dragging weight like a pro, and will start him out early next year in APA... I'm gonna be a proud momma, and if it doesn't work out, I'll have ANOTHER boy back..lol


I keep changing my mind on who will be showing first now..lol Zsadist and Rhage are looking to be my first ones, then Vishous and Tohrment... although I have to say Phury is looking more and more like his momma..lol


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

beautiful dogs, love the fawn colors....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Nope... not gonna happen!! I waited wayyy to long for these boys!! Yall just wait too, I sent Butch for weight pulling with a friend who is allllll about weight pull... He already has him dragging weight like a pro, and will start him out early next year in APA... I'm gonna be a proud momma, and if it doesn't work out, I'll have ANOTHER boy back..lol
> 
> I keep changing my mind on who will be showing first now..lol Zsadist and Rhage are looking to be my first ones, then Vishous and Tohrment... although I have to say Phury is looking more and more like his momma..lol










Stacia! Ima remember that yupp sure am! lol you know I'm jk
Can't wait to see how those boys do in the ring!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Zsadist did ok in KS, lucked out at Nationals... Rhage hasn't been in the ring YET, due to him having a spider bite on his side at the time of Nationals... Its all healed up and the hair is back so watch out..

Just got word that the first show of the year is looking to be in FL in Feb... I'm thinking realllllyyy hard about trying to make it..lol Its ONLY 16 hours, 1047 miles...lol


----------

